# Finished tool box and spider



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 9, 2022)

i was unable to post the tool box earlier. but here it is . and along came a spider looking for a home . and all moved in. he is a rough looking dude but works fine for a mini lathe.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice work on both units!


----------



## Alcap (Jan 10, 2022)

Was the outer spindle jam nut threaded from the factory or if not how hard was it to drill and tap ?


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jan 10, 2022)

the spindle is factory threaded. it was not hard to drill but tapping was hard only broke 2 taps . one i was able to unthread and remove the other only cut a few threads and broke off flush . removed it with a punch. got a new # drill and tap . got carried away boring for clearance for the expanding arbor on the dividing head.but it all works .


----------

